# Swaps



## gunrod

I got a PM regarding some not knowing some of the basics of participating in a fly swap. Since some are new to the swaps and there's no need to try to embarass someone publicly I'll post these generic rules for swaps for reference. If anyone can think of any other points that might be necessary then feel free to post.

Quick overview of what a fly swap is.

Fly swaps are an opportunity for tiers to exchange flies, it's usually done on a 1 fly for 1 fly basis. A member will post a thread about a swap with general guidelines including number of tiers and a deadline for when flies need to be in, the original poster is usually called the swapmeister. Once the deadline is set, other members post about their desire to participate and the swapmeister will add them to the list.

Once you are part of a swap you need to tie your flies, then mail them to the swapmeister, include the same amount of postage in stamps inside your package, plus an added $1 for any added weight due to other peoples flies. Don't stiff the swapmeister. When the swapmesiter recieves all the flies, he splits them up so that everyone gets each others flies and then sends them off to the participants. As an example, you send in 12 of the same pattern, and if all goes right you should receive 12 different flies from the other swap participants.

When you mail your flies, try to use some sort of crush resistant packaging, a small box, altoids tin, or something along those lines will work great, your box should be re-used by the swapmeister to return your flies, so don't send them in just an envelope or a package was just small enough that held your flies. Remember, you don't know what size flies are coming back to you, so make sure your packaging is adequate enough to hold flies that may be bigger or different in size.

Flies should be toe-tagged with the name of your pattern and your MSF board screen name so we know who tied what. A toe tag is usually just a small strip of paper that you stick on to each fly over the barb so it wont fall off. If you tie with barbless hooks, then tie a small piece of mono on to your fly and tape it to the paper rather then having it slip off the barbless hook.

Anyone can be a swapmeister, but if you choose to run a swap, do it responsibly and keep all the members informed of the status of the swap, ie: post when you get flies, post a weekly reminder of when the deadline is, and post when you send flies out.


----------



## rvrwader

One thing I would add is to include one or two extra flies for the swap host for all their hard work. Having hosted several swaps in the past is is greatly appreciated.


----------



## rvrwader

I just noticed a couple other thing that should be mentioned. The swappers should include a self addressed envelope for return postage. I personally didn't like people sending cash for return shipping. I prefered to have a prestamped envelolpe included. To do this properly have the post office weigh your package WITH the return envelope inside. This should make up for the difference in weight of different sized flies. Also do yourself a favor and use a bubble wrap envelope or something similar. Your standard manila envelopes tend to get ripped and torn with the box inside. Above all make sure you check with your swapmeister to see how they want return shipping handled. This is just how I prefered things.


----------



## FishmastaZERO

I'm thinking its time for one ...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rcleofly

Let me know, I'm in.

Sent from my HERO200 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishmastaZERO

Start a thread lets see how many would get diwn

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## RippinLipp

I wld like to get in if I can find the time to sit down at the vise... Lets see where this goes!!

Sent from my LG-MS770 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishmastaZERO

We are just finishing up one.. you'll have to get down on the next one . I was thinking about a another for trout flies around February marchish 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rcleofly

FishmastaZERO said:


> We are just finishing up one.. you'll have to get down on the next one . I was thinking about a another for trout flies around February marchish
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Let me know. I haven't done one sense swaprat disappeared lol. Whatever happened to thy guy?


----------



## flyrodder46

It has been a couple of years since I have participated in one also, haven't seen any on the board lately.

D


----------



## FishmastaZERO

Perfect time for one ! Now that Im a full on swung fly addict ! Let's see what we can kick up boys


----------



## flyrodder46

OK FMZ, let's see if we can get 10 people interested, and go from there. It is always fun to do a swap, and get some new ideas on fly's. Need to make sure that the participants include a recipe for the fly they tie or post it in the swap.

D


----------



## Steve

My advice would be to start a new thread on this forum about the swap. Maybe a swap with a theme, like steelhead flies, or streamers, but I'll leave that up to you.


----------



## StormyChromer

flyrodder46 said:


> OK FMZ, let's see if we can get 10 people interested, and go from there. It is always fun to do a swap, and get some new ideas on fly's. Need to make sure that the participants include a recipe for the fly they tie or post it in the swap.
> 
> D


I'd be down for a swung steelhead/trout streamer swap.


----------



## FishmastaZERO

I'm up for whatever ! Mostly been on a swing style as of lately, a 4 wt switch and smallies has been my fix for not getting north enough this fall


----------



## flyrodder46

I will start a new thread for a fly swap, and see where it goes. Steve if you can, please delete the posts on this one that are not necessary.


----------

